# Voltage too high



## GConn (Jan 26, 2013)

Just changed a cracked stator stay housing on a 3000w portable generator and now the voltage output is extremely high. Took lots of pictures to make sure it went back together the same way it came apart. When the generator is running at no load I have 200 volts on the 120 volt outlet with the switch set at 120 volts and almost 400 volts when the switch is set to 240 volts on same outlet. 
With the avr removed I have 15 volts at the brushes on the stator and about 6.2 volts across r1-r2 and l1- l2.
Read on the net that voltage should be 5-10 volts at the stator and 2-5 volts on the windings.
Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks

ac delco 3000w/3500w
ac-g0002


----------

